# 2012 Nissan Versa Rumored for New York Auto Show Debut



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

New reports continue to point to the New York Auto Show as the venue where Nissan will debut the all-new 2012 Versa.

Late last year Nissan unveiled the car at the China (Guangzhou) International Automobile Exhibition, where it is sold under the 'Sunny' badge. Historically, the larger Sentra and Sunny were the same vehicle, but that ended when Nissan moved production of the Sentra to the U.S.

The 2012 Versa will ride on an all-new global small car platform that Nissan has said will be sold in 170 countries worldwide. It uses a MacPherson strut front end and a torsion beam rear.

More: *2012 Nissan Versa Rumored for New York Auto Show Debut* on AutoGuide.com


----------

